

A Sarcastic Comment about Instant Message Virtual Keyboards - woodchuck64

Many instant message virtual keyboards include comma and period but question mark requires an extra step or two to access<p>The reason for this is obvious commas and periods are absolutely essential to context and communication while question marks are rarely if ever needed<p>I mean lets just see what a happens when we try to communicate without commas or periods lets just try it and see the chaos that results<p>Imagine a shopping list without commas bread eggs milk potatoes utter complete confusion<p>The wise designer of todays instant message keyboards understands that people primarily communicate in assertions declaratives and imperatives while questions are exceedingly rare<p>And on those rare occasions when one needs to ask a question the sentence context always makes the question clear without need for a question mark<p>lets consider some simple examples<p>no<p>This sentence is clearly a question<p>yes<p>This sentence is clearly a statement<p>There you see our wise designers decision to slavishly follow traditional keyboard structure is more than jusified<p>well done wise designer
======
styts
Can you give an example of what you consider "instant message virtual
keyboards"? Do you mean voice recognition services like those offered by Apple
and Google?

